#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Гуру Сергей Бугаев-кто он?

## Нисарга

Дорогие братья по Дхарме! Уже несколько раз посещал сайт Гуру Сергея Бугаева, т.к. есть инфо, что он представляет традицию дзэн.Очень хочу найти Истинного Учителя дзэн, но ни фото ни куча титулов вышеназванного гуру не внушают почему-то доверия.Встречался ли кто-нибудь с этим учителем?Стоит ли посетить его?Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ersh

Ни в коем случае.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Нисарга

Почему???Почему именно "Ни в коем случае."?

----------


## Ersh

Потому что он ни разу не учитель дзен, а самозванец.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Нисарга

А как это проверить?Вы встречались с ним?

----------


## Нисарга

Я просто не знаю, как это проверить

----------


## Ersh

А это очень просто проверить - в любой традиции Дзен всех своих Учителей знают. Сергей Бугаев неизвестен нигде из существующих школ Дзен - это уже здесь обсуждалось, не указывает точно, где и у кого сам учился. Все это по совокупности признаков указывает на самозванство.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Нисарга

Вот меня это тоже настораживает...Решил спросить-может встречался кто с ним?

----------


## Huandi

На одном крупном автомобильном форуме есть такая пословица "Кто такой Фисуненко?". Возникла она из метода собственной рекламы этого (совсем неплохого) предпринимателя на форуме - создавал темы, где спрашивал, кто такой Фисуненко.

----------

Бодо (24.11.2013), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Нисарга

Прикольно!

----------


## Нисарга

Но я действительно хочу найти настоящего Мастера!

----------


## Ersh

Так и ищите настоящего Мастера среди настоящих дзенских школ, а не на первом попавшемся сайте в интернете.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

чем больше человек о себе думает, тем меньше он из себя представляет  :Smilie:

----------


## Нисарга

Просто данный центр ближе всего находиться.Поэтому и решил узнать, кто что знает, или слышал

----------


## Ersh

Шарлатан этот Бугаев, вот, что мы о нем слышали.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Просто данный центр ближе всего находиться.Поэтому и решил узнать, кто что знает, или слышал


Монахи и йогины из Тибета в Индию пешком за Дхармой ходили да еще носили с собой золото чтобы поднести Учителю  :Smilie:

----------


## Митрий

Конечно, он шарлатан. Это же очевидно, посмотрите,  как он сам про себя пишет. Первый патриарх  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Нисарга

Почитал форум- действительно критики гараздо больше, чем позитивных отзывов...

----------


## Нисарга

А по поводу Индии...Я там был. Но Мастера дзэн не встретил...

----------


## Иван Денисов

В Индии нет смысла искать мастера дзен.

----------


## Dondhup

> А по поводу Индии...Я там был. Но Мастера дзэн не встретил...


Можно съездить в Питер , тогда встретите  :Smilie: 
Это гораздо ближе.

----------


## Ноки

Я общался с Бугаевым (Правда он называл себя Багаев) на одном из форумов. Я культурно задал ему вопросы (как к просветлённому) которых  тогда не мог разрешить. Но его ответ меня удивил отсутствием приницательности, более того  отсутствием какого либо понимания дзен-традиции. Он даже ушёл с этого форума попросив администрацию удалить его посты.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Учиться у человека, которые находиться вне линии преемственности - это самоубийство.

----------

NataliaP (08.04.2009), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Нисарга

Вот я тоже так думаю.А в Питере кого имеете ввиду?Школа Кван Ум?

----------


## Dondhup

Учитель Ву бонг был в Спб в течение августа.
Кроме того община Кван ум проводить регулярные практики  :Smilie: 
А в Москве я б рекомендовал к Алексею Йерш'у обратиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Нисарга

А на Украине???

----------


## Dondhup

К сожалению я не знаю, спросите у местных дзэнцев  :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

Простите, а этот Багаев-Бугаев не тот случайно, который книжицу "Аз есмь свет" нацарапал? Который был в секте "Тропа Трояна", называемых еще любками?
Если он - тогда да, тяжелый случай...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

> Вот я тоже так думаю.А в Питере кого имеете ввиду?Школа Кван Ум?


    Если можно, то я скажу пару слов про питерский Кван Ум.
Я сам не кванумовец, но с большой радостью посетил два летних ретрита в их центре. Там кстати присутствовал человек из Донецка(Украина) значит есть там(Укр.) что то. Кван Ум в Питере - это школа настоящей подлинной,живой практики.

----------


## Dondhup

В питерском кван-уме у меня есть друзья мы в одном дугане практикуем  :Smilie:

----------


## Сакура

и у меня там есть друзья. мы тоже в одном дугане практикуем  :Wink:

----------


## Bagira

У меня тоже там есть друзья, хотя и в разных дуганах практикуем.....

----------


## Нисарга

Спасибо, поеду в Питер!!!

----------


## Kleon

В Украине мастера посещают Донецк и Киев. В Донецк в этом и следующем году посетит Ву Бонг, а Киев тоже с изрядным постоянством посещает Кайсен Роши, кстати по словам же Кайсена, в Россию он приезжать больше не будет.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Посмотрел фото этого Багаева (Бугаева)... . Очень отталкивает. Похож на главу Аум Синрике.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ноки

> Спасибо, поеду в Питер!!!


Тогда готовьтесь к напряжению мышц!  :Smilie:

----------


## Miao Da

> Тогда готовьтесь к напряжению мышц!


Ноки, каких? Он же не пешком пойдёт.

----------


## Bagira

В утренних практиках 108 поклонов...

----------


## Kleon

10 - 15 минут и замечательной практики. Вот другое дело 3 тысячи поклонов. Это наверное действительно трудно. Я пока к такому не готов. Хотя думаю когда нибудь приду к этому.

----------


## Kleon

Я считаю, что хотя бы один раз в жизни это должен сделать каждый.

----------


## Ноки

Ну так если на ритрит попадёт, тогда одними поклонами не обойдётся.

----------


## unsui

Сергей Бугаев это же тот чел, который в соловьевской "АССЕ" Бананана играл? Которого еще " Африка" зовут. Друг Б. Гребенщикова.  Или я чего путаю?  Прикольный чел. У него теория была, что Ленин это гриб.. :Smilie: 
 Наверное он все-же не настоящий учитель..

----------


## Тарас

> Сергей Бугаев это же тот чел, который в соловьевской "АССЕ" Бананана играл? Которого еще " Африка" зовут. Друг Б. Гребенщикова.  Или я чего путаю?  Прикольный чел. У него теория была, что Ленин это гриб..
>  Наверное он все-же не настоящий учитель..


Что то вы путаете. Этот бугаев какой-то псевдо учитель.
А что это за теория что ленин - гриб? Смешно и интересно.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Что то вы путаете. Этот бугаев какой-то псевдо учитель.


Путаница. Унсуй путает "гуру" Бугаева с С.А. Бугаевым. Биография тут




> А что это за теория что ленин - гриб? Смешно и интересно.


А вот тут прочитаете в подробностях  :Big Grin: 

Удачи!

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> У него теория была, что Ленин это гриб..


Это у Курехина было.

Из письма Ленина к Плеханову:
"Вчера объелся грибов. Чувствовал себя изумительно."  :Big Grin:

----------


## unsui

Да, все попутал. Прошу извинить.
Просто когда лет 7 назад наткнулся на сайт этого супер-гуру, подумал, что это Бугаев-Африка чисто прикалоться решил.. С тех давних пор больше об этом ничего на глаза не попадалось, вот так и думал, что это Африка..

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Саша Рымарь

> В Украине мастера посещают Донецк и Киев. В Донецк в этом и следующем году посетит Ву Бонг, а Киев тоже с изрядным постоянством посещает Кайсен Роши, кстати по словам же Кайсена, в Россию он приезжать больше не будет.


Будет, будет  :Smilie:  
Он обещал. В этом мае в Киев, а в следующем - в Россию.

----------


## Этэйла

скажите это не тот ли Сергей Бугаев который что-то в труднодоступном месте в горах построил?

----------


## Кумо

> скажите это не тот ли Сергей Бугаев который *что-то* в труднодоступном месте в горах построил?


Звездолет?

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> скажите это не тот ли Сергей Бугаев который что-то в труднодоступном месте в горах построил?


Вы наверное имеете в виду Качканар и ламу-Мишу?

----------


## Этэйла

Поляков точно, я их перепутала  :Smilie:

----------


## Нисарга

с тех пор, как я оставил первое сообщение на этом форуме прошло более полугода.всё это время я занимался изучением тантрических и дзэновских текстов-всего, что удалось найти в инете и из других источников,дабы владеть компетентной информацией о данных традициях.подчеркну-АВТОРИТЕТНЫХ источников.так же периодически читал форум.к сожалению, оказалось,что форум-не совсем то место, где можно получить компетентную информацию.столько грязи и осуждения я не ожидал найти в месте, где по-идее должна бы процветать буддийская дхарма. я не послушал "добрых советов" , так-как привык проверять всё на собственном опыте и посетил Гуру Сергея Бугаева лично.важный момент-так уж сложилось, что в этой жизни мне довелось встречаться с несколькими Учителями различных традиций и школ.некоторые из них хорошо известны и уважаемы.я не буду приводить имён, дабы не вводить в искушение тех, кто так любит очернить и полить грязью какого-либо учителя или традицию, даже не имея опыта личного общения с данным учителем.скажу только, что это были учителя авторитетных традиций.как я уже писал, я был и в Индии, встречался так же и с учителями-европейцами.
один из Учителей, Мастеров, с которыми я встречался в Индии (на сегодняшний день ему 91 год и это очень известный и уважаемый Учитель), когда я попросил о наставлении,которое Он мог бы дать ВСЕМ ЛЮДЯМ, сказал: "не оценивайте и не осуждайте. это всё."вот этого очень хотелось бы пожелать всем участвующим в дискуссиях на этом форуме))))))))))))
по-поводу встречи с Гуру Сергеем Бугаевым: Учитель дал исчерпывающие и, вне всякого сомнения, компетентные ответы на все вопросы.и касательно практики, и касательно различных  традиций и т.д.
спасибо всем, кто учавствовал в обсуждении данной темы.

----------

Leksi (06.12.2009), Этэйла (07.04.2009)

----------

